
Python machine learning notebooks for beginners and experts - catherineyee
https://github.com/GokuMohandas/practicalAI/blob/master/README.md
======
mwnivek
Larger discussion from 17 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18652899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18652899)

------
merlincorey
This is a nice collection of python notebooks for machine learning that I have
somehow missed previously.

The author apparently is an AI researcher at Apple.

